# Hitler's take on the iPad (hysterical!)



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQnT0zp8Ya4


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

can only say "way too funny".


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I actually cried from laughing that hard 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Enjoyed that even though I may still buy an iPad, or wait, maybe an iPhone.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Always love the way they adapt that film clip for many events.  I think this is one of the best though!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And if you haven't seen the original film - I highly recommend it, it's stunning. "Das Untergang" (Downfall). That's Bruno Ganz as Hitler.


----------

